# Proyecto de electronica



## klimitbreak (May 30, 2006)

Hola, Este es mi primer post en este foro, quisiera saludarlos cordialmente a todos y con su permiso me sumo a esta comunidad; ya hacen varias semanas que comienzo mi primer proyecto de electrónica el cual inicialmente no tiene como objetivo lograr a ensamblar un circuito complejo ni nada por el estilo sino todo lo contrario buscar paso a paso lograr entender cada aspecto de esta ciencia tan  atractiva, empezar con referencia me parece lo mas prudente y razonable, cual es para ustedes el primer paso a dar...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 30, 2006)

hola klimitbreak,

Me alegra mucho que te interese el mundo de la electrónico,  yo ya tengo varios años en el e inlusive trabajo en el área de diseño electrónico.   Es el mejor trabajo del mundo para mi.

Definitivamente para empezar hay que estudiar mucho sobre todos los componentes electrónicos que existen.   La lista sería interminable pero te escribo algunos:

Ahora la mejor forma de aprender es viendo los diseños ya creados y analisar los circuitos que en ellos se encuentran.  Una vez que los tengas dominados, puedes crear variaciones para tu conveniencia.

Hay muchas áreas interesante.  Por el momento yo estoy interesando en tarjetas de sonido o codificadores de audio, para hacer sistemas de reconocimiento del habla.   Pero como me desempeño en la industria automotriz me gusta todo lo realacionado a ella.

Si tienes dudas, preguntas o comentarios avisanos.  Esperamos poder ayudarte en tus diudas.

Saludos,


----------



## Luis Felipe (May 31, 2006)

El primer paso es el análisis y luego vendrá el diseño


----------

